# Loaded Wichita questions



## chazman24 (May 28, 2021)

Hello all!  For those who use the loaded Wichita,  how many cook without the heat management plate? Also, how many of you wouldn't cook without it? I bought mine used at the end of the year and just starting to learn it and have read in various places that some use it,  while others pull it out. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## TomCrump (Jun 13, 2021)

I see no reason to cook without the heat management plate. It does a good job of spreading out the heat in an even fashion, without inducing any problems.


----------

